# CIS-E-Motronic HELP



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

i have a 2.0L 16V with the OBD. the symptoms are. the engine is idling at 2500. i have checked for leaks and bought a new control valve. so im suspecting its a sensor the problem is. there are 4 diagnostic connectors under the shift boot. and i have used the Bentley books to create the LED diagnostic tool as show in the Fuel system section. i did the proper pre "test" drive and i fallowed the directions to the letter. however the only thing that the LED read was a continuous light. i am suspicious that it is the code 1111 (which is a faulty Control unit) but since it doesn't actually blink i am suspicious. 
if any you all have any help it would be appreciated


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

I am experiencing pretty much the same thing.. Gurus!?


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

wolfsbergjettagli said:


> i have used the Bentley books to create the LED diagnostic tool as show in the Fuel system section. i did the proper pre "test" drive and i fallowed the directions to the letter.


Trying to find this in my Bentley, but I'm not seeing it anywhere.. only mention of a tool. Anyone have anything they can post or a page number and which bentley? I have the Passat 1990-1993


----------



## Richago (Oct 5, 2002)

Have you checked the idle switch on the throttle body?


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

Richago said:


> Have you checked the idle switch on the throttle body?


Had the boots all off to check for cracks, no problems there. I cleaned the TB, checked the plate on the airflow meter, its floating free so those seem to be OK. The TB is a little screwy, the TPS was bypassed by the PO and is wired to the microswitch at the top of the TB. I'm not so sure thats the problem though, as it ran quite well that way when I got it back in December.
If I take the throttle cable and pull it back quickly, I get a major bog and almost what seems like a detonation. I'm wondering if the timing has jumped just enough to throw everything off, but not enough to keep it from running at all? I'll have to get out there with the timing light tomorrow and see.


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

check this out i have had to literally make over my system as it was all knackered by all the madchanics out there 
notacanadiansite.ca/xipher/public/mk2bently/index.htm
hope it helps or this 
http://forums.generationdub.com/showthread.php?t=21624


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry shud have highlighted this one http://notacanadiansite.ca/xipher/public/mk2bently/index.html


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

if it was code 1111 it wud still blink


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

justvwpower said:


> check this out i have had to literally make over my system as it was all knackered by all the madchanics out there
> notacanadiansite.ca/xipher/public/mk2bently/index.htm
> hope it helps or this
> http://forums.generationdub.com/showthread.php?t=21624


Thanks for posting those..
The first link- I have a similar site I was looking thru, gonna do some testing over the weekend.
The second link was interesting.. I see some references to volvos using CIS-E versions.. which leads me to wonder what else might be easily exchanged.
I was looking at ITB's and carbs if I'm not able to fix what I have, but not sure I want to go that way yet..


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

glad to be of help..........but i,mchangign to megasquirt soon shud be interesting


----------

